# I need to make me a spod



## flathunter

OK guys, can you give me some pointers?..Something easy and simple to chum corn.


----------



## crappielooker

i'm sure miso or scott will be posting soon, since they are spods makers..


----------



## RiverRat

Jackster,
PM me your address and i'll get ya one out next week.


I think Ak has 3 spods ive made, he can attest that they work perfectly.

If ya just want to make your own:
Get a durable plastic jar(any size from 4oz-12oz.), find some kind of styrofoam to put in the bottom(i use the blue board insulation they use on houses), drill drain holes around the sides and connect a heavy mono or dacron leader to the rim with a heavy duty swivel on it. I tried the whole plastic drink bottle thing, but they do NOT hold up to heavy use. 

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Jack,
I'll snap a few pics. in the morning when i get home from work for ya. Making Spods has turned out to be fun and very easy...i think ive given away about 8 of them total.
Unless your line snaps and the spod goes flying to the sky..they will last many years of chumming abuse.

Also speaking of line breaks..for the pocket spod i make you can use 12 lb test and up....but for my bucket spods you need a shockleader of atleast 30 lb test if casting far.


Scott


----------



## catking

Hey Jackson- I've found that cutting off the end of a wiffle ball bat and putting corn in it and give it a good sling works pretty darn good . This won't get the corn out as far as a spod, but there are only certain times you have to worry about that anyways..And in rivers, you don't have to at all.  ( worry about distance) THE CATKING !!! ( By the way, the bat will throw the corn a pretty good distance)


----------



## flathunter

Thanks Scott! Hey king, that sounds funny as heck, I bet I would get some strange looks doing that!


----------



## cwcarper

A bucket spod sounds like something i need. Most situations for me all i'm looking for is to throw particles out a bit further than what a catapult will do for me...but spodding is too much work sometimes. Sounds like a "bucket" spod could get more chum out in fewer casts.

Still want to try that bat thing too...might work for spreading bait over a wider area.


----------



## catking

I thought you were out at a pizzaria cwcarper  You guys have to sit back and enjoy your freakin food  ..THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat

CW, my "bucket" spod as AK likes to call it, will deliver about as much corn as a normal sized can of corn. Ak has my first proto type and it worked PERFECTLY, my new version is the same thing but beeft up a bit. The only draw back is that you need a heavy rod(rated for atleast 6 oz +, i use an 11' St. Croix surf system rod rated up to 10 oz.), but like you said a few casts and you've put out a lot of chum with less work. If you would like one, just PM me and we'll meet up and i'll give ya one.

Jack i know the old staple over in the UK when it came to making spods was to use cut down shampoo bottles(just was them out really well). You just want something tough and durable. 
I have found that the plastic jars sold at any hardware store used for holding nuts and bolts work and they are pretty cheap to but(about 8oz jars).Also very nice jars to keep flavored corn in ..hint!

CKing, Jack fishes the Scioto river like I do and i know for a fact that YES you can catch right along the bank, but there are many spots that i will spod out atleast 50 yrds. COSI is a place i need to spod on the scioto river and as for the Ohio river, a lot of those fish hold far away from the bank......so my personal thoughts about the subject are Jack, get ya a spod to cover all types of areas...a catapult can only do half the job. As for the bat thing....LOL...LOL....no thanks!

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'd love to see the photos... I use (work ta it) a dog food scoop that doesn't hold much and wears my old arse out LOL... I like the bat idea too... 
Hey Jack I may have to come down that way this summer and do a little river fishing with you


----------



## RiverRat

Here they are gents,
Since i STILL cant post my pictures from my album to a thread..this is as good as it gets(the pics. are in my album if you ever want to view them)


This first one is of the 3 sizes i make...left to right:I put a 6500 CARPMASTER next to them to give a size ref.

Pocket spod, distance spod, bucket spod.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4450&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


Next is my pocket spod with a few different jars that you can use to make it.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4451&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

The 3rd one is a closer look at how i connect the heavy lines to the spods..note the swivel on the line so you can tie to them..i personally prefer to use a big game type cross lock swivel on my spod rod so i can quickly change my spods fast as needed.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4452&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

This 4th pic. shows an inside view of the blue board insulation i use to float the spod....incase you dont know, when you cast out the spod, it will hit the water and turn upside down(open end down) and dump out your chum..thats the reason for the foam.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4453&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

need anymore pics or tips, just give me a shout.

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr

ok I know I am new and last year was my 1st time really going after carp but I simply do not have any idea how to use those...


----------



## tpet96

Good for chumming an area where your hands, spoon, or sling shot (catapult) cannot reach. Like more than 25 yards. You tie to your line, fill with chum (corn, particles, etc.) and cast out to long distance. It's just a chumming device. I use the euro versions all the time, but these homemade versions work just as well, if not better in some situations.....and are less painful to the wallet if you lose one


----------



## atrkyhntr

THANKS Shawn... 
MY GAWD you guys must use high pound test on your ploes to cast those out filled with Ak's Gold !!!
But I can see the advantages because someday with the wind I can toss chum out more then 10-12 yards from shore...


----------



## tpet96

I think (THINK) on my spod rod I have 15lb mainline, with a 30lb Trilene Big Game Supreme Shockleader (about 30 yards or so). Seems to be enough. I use an el-cheapo rod for spodding......with a big pit reel. The rod is 9' in length, but only cost like $20. LOL. It's VERY sturdy, and rated for up to 5 oz or something. Seems to be more than enough for my spodding. Ask Mishio. He's used the rod, and has made fairly accurate casts to 80+ yards. The setup is only as good as the person behind it is what I like to say. If you are comfortable with it....you will do well. $$ doesn't always catch you the fish


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I have a version I got off of the cag site that I have been using for the past year. Nothing fancy about it, just need to dig a plastic soda bottle out of the trash, use a bait drill (a drill bit in a glue stick) large mono (I use 30 Lb) 2 swivels and a number 2 hook.

Here is the original web page I saw HomeMade Spod 

*1.)Basically I take a plastic soda bottle, the bigger the size the more chum you will get out. 

2.)I cut it in half around the middle using a knife or braid scissors. 

3.)Next I will use my drill bit to put a hole in the middle of the lid. 

4.)Then I will drill two holes on either side of the bottle about 1/2 an inch down from the cut. I find they work better if you do no put them directly across from each other.

5.) I will tie about a 4 inch peice of thick mono to each hole on the bottle to make a handle.

6.) I will slide some mono through the hole in the lid and tie a swivel on it so it does not go anywhere.

7.) I will take the num 2 hook and cut it right where it starts to angle up.

8.) I will do a quick knot to hold the hook on the line coming from the bottle cap and slide it down just to where the hook hooking the handle will give you a little slack down to the bottle cap.

9.) Do another knot to secure the hook and then tie another swivel about 2-3 inches above it. * 


To Use:
*You will tie it to your mainline hook the handle in the hook, fill it with your chum and cast away. The hook will release when it hits the water, or slightly before if you play it right. If it releases to soon bend the hook up a little, if not at all bend it down. You will have it fine tuned in about 3 casts.*

Sounds like a lot but I promise you it only takes about 5 minutes bankside to make one. I had one on display at the CAG booth at the sportsman show that I made right there on the spot. What I really like about these guys is as long as you can cast it out, there is not resistance reeling it in because the bottle turns around for the retrieve. I also like the fact that if my line breaks I don't have to panic becasue it is my last spod, I simply head to the garbage and get me a new one, the rest of the stuff I already have in my tackle bag. I am sure some of you have already seen me do this before


----------



## atrkyhntr

How far does that plastic bat toss out the chum? is that the long yellow bat or a fatter-wider one?


----------



## tpet96

Clyde,

Here is a commercially made one. 










This one is actually made by Korda, and is new on the market. I have tested one of these, and there is ZERO resistance when reeling in. Each of the holes are drilled at a different angle, allowing no resistance when reeling in. I tried it at Dillon Lake last year. I could actually reel it in with ease holding the rod butt against my stomach, supporting the rod with 1 finger, and reeling the reel handle with 1 finger. MUCH better than the traditional euro spods that have been on the market for years. And let me tell you.....if you make 50 spodding casts in a session with one of the older ones....you cannot hardly move your arms the next day.


----------



## catking

Hey turkey man - The bat will throw the corn out quite a ways. More than enough to chum the area in which you are fishing . It's a cheap, easy way to get a good chum line working . Both types of bats work , with the fatter one dispensing the chum in a larger area . I tried this last year and it worked great. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## tpet96

Yep, the bat will work  Have seen it in action. Even a large scoop screwed into the end of a dowel rod (3/4-1") will work too. Still liek the spods though  Keeps the bait in a tight area. Which can be good at times......bad at other. I have a throwing stick for boilies....same concept as the bat....just contoured PVC tubing if you will. Can throw a boilie forever with that thing. Same thing applies though.....bout kills your arm after 20 or so swings.


----------



## atrkyhntr

THANKS ALLOT Miso... I appreciate the long thought out post...

I can see me


> It takes a bit of practice to get the feel of throwing this without " prespodding " on land or over head<---


 a few times...
Hey catking I'll get me a few bats too...

I took this photo of the catking getting down after catching a 20lb+ carp 










OK OK I may have stretched it on the 20lb+


----------



## atrkyhntr

...man my head hurts too much info LOL
Shawn I never thought of using them for boilies but will now... THANKS


----------



## catking

You're a funny fellow turkey man , and not funny HA HA ...  ....


----------



## RiverRat

Clyde, A spod is just another tool to use in baiting(chumming) and area or a means to put some freebies over top of your hooked bait.
As ive said, with the small spods 12 lb test lines work pretty good, but the heavier the load...the higher the lb test(atleast the shockleader) I will be using a very heavy braid this year for all my shockleaders..heavy mono is way to stiff for my likeing.
While at the Buckeye event i would cast out a rod baited with sweetcorn, then make one cast with my bucket spod on top of it(using presoaked steam rolled corn) and only casting another spod full after catching a fish and recasting that rod. The smaller spods will fly FAR and can easily reach 75-85 yrds if your using a heavy enough chum in it. 
While fishing with AK up on Alum i used my bucket spod a lot and could easily empty a 3.5 gal bucket pretty quckly with less casts, its all in what your looking to get out of it....i had to compete with Ak's 5 gal bucket fulls..sometime 2 at a time, so i had to do something to pull fish MY way..geez!
For light work close to shore you can simple hand throw chum over your baited rod. For 20-40 yrds a nice large pouch particle catapult will work great, anything greater than that you need to use a spod of some sort...or change over to "method" balls in a Drennan catapult...i know i can lob balls atleast 65 yrds with the one i bought from Ak(thanks again buddy).
I dont use boilies enough to concider buying a throwing stick, but if you DO buy one, be sure to buy a QUALITY carbon one....tons lighter than the plastic ones and you can use it much longer without hurting your arm because of the weight. The med. sized spod i made is for particle and boiles and will cast the farthest out of any spod style i make..so really no need for me to buy a throwing stick anyway.

I have an order being delivered friday that consists of 4 new catapults as i really need a good selection of them with various ranges.....good ones are hard to find in the states and mine are coming straight from the source, the UK.

Good luck to ya,
Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr

THANKS Scott...
Explain what or post a photo of "4 new catapults"...
THANKS again...


----------



## RiverRat

Catapult...wider framed sling shot with various sized and shaped pouchs to "sling" chum out with....i'll find a picture and post it.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

This should show ya:just click on "catapults" to see different versions and brands.

http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?catid=18

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio

catapults= fancy Euro SlingShots normally with larger pockets for getting big balls of packbait out there without breaking them up. 



















sorry we must of been posting at the same time


----------



## RiverRat

lol..Sean.

Clyde,
the 4 catapults i got are for both carp fishing and Match style fishing....i wanted something different than what most guys have, plus some of the match fishing ones i think will do a better job for some small particles.
I will post pics friday after they arrive.....my Brolly arrives MONDAY..thank God!!! I sure could have used it today...geez!

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Whats up atrkyhntr? I have one of Scotts "pocket spods" and have been using it all this week to bait a few spots on a lake I am goin to try. It works very well with little stress to my rod. I am running a 8'6" Browning rod that is pretty much junk and registered for about 2 oz max. I am using a Daiwa Emblem S 3500 spooled with 17lb test. The rod loads up fine and casts a good distance with minimal effort and stress on the line. The only problem is it takes me about an hour or so to empty a whole 5 gallon buck of corn. I like it because you can cast it very easy and be very precise with your casting area. I must of had 5-6 guys this week come up to me and ask what I was doing. If you wanna more effectively bait your area I would suggest definately making one and giving it a try. Hopefully this snow gets out of here so I can cash in on my baiting this weekend.

Jake


----------



## atrkyhntr

Howdy Jake... 
I am planning on making something just haven't made up my mind...


----------

